# Spider mites at harvest time!!!



## FUM (Aug 30, 2011)

Been fighting spider mites. I'm just seeing 1 (one) every once in a while on shade leafs. I need to harvest. I'm wondering since the shade leafs can be trimmed will a few mites screw up my drying buds? Do mites just stay mainly on shade leafs and not in flower? Arrrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## Forever[D]anked (Aug 30, 2011)

adding to the question - will aphids,spidermites or any other type of bug effect the bud when harvested without treatment?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 30, 2011)

If you are only seeing one of something every so often, I doubt that you have spider mites.  They breed incredibly fast.

I really don't understand your question--you don't leave the fan leaves on your plant while you are drying it do you?  Spider mites suck the juices out of the leaves--it is their preferred place, however with a bad infestation, you will see some in the buds.  I believe they tend to leave the plant as it is drying as there is no real food.


----------

